# Rod Building Club Forming NOW



## CroakerJO (Apr 10, 2012)

Anglers Resource in Foley is starting a rod building club for local builders interested in sharing techniques and maybe having a little fun along the way. Our first meeting is scheduled on March 26th at the Culinary Arts Center at Robertsdale High School. We will have a number of well known local builders (and fishermen) on hand to help, including Bobby Abruscato of "A Team Fishing" and Kathy Kruse from the Rod Room. For details, send an email to [email protected], subject line "L.A.R.B's" (Lower Alabama Rod Builders) and we will reply with a flyer with all the details. Thanks, hope to see you there!


----------



## CroakerJO (Apr 10, 2012)

FYI: The Culinary Arts Academy is at 19200 Carolina Street, Robertsdale, AL, 36567. Hwy 90 from Pensacola will bring you straight in to Robertsdale, It's about a 30 minute trip from the outskirts of Pensacola.


----------

